# Liberator Shepherds lines



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me anything about these bloodlines.
http://www.liberatoreshepherds.com./ex_jipo-me.htm
http://www.liberatoreshepherds.com./egyaitesbohemia.htm


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well not an expert here, but I tend to like these lines ALOT))

Masi is slovak/ddr/czech, love her to death, but she is not for the faint of heart, high energy, has high play drive, I wouldn't say at this point she has high prey drive, she can be a real handfull, and she probably wouldn't have done well with a first time owner. Loves to track.

Gorgeous dogs on liberatore's site...Allie, you might ask debbieb, she is in Maine, she may be more familiar with the kennel.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Already got her opinion.Thanks. I'm still looking with her opinion they may not be for me.Only time will tell so I hope to get more opinions.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I know the breeder and the dogs and would not hesitate to get a dog from them. Actually, I was on the verge because they had the lines i wanted, but the same lines became available from the Czech Republic that was one generation closer so I got that dog. Very good breeder IMO.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i agree with Cliff, i know Angie, and have seen her dogs many times at the club..........i would also buy from her.....but would recommend that people have some gsd experience with those lines...........

best of luck!
debbie


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok you guys are scaring me so maybe I'm not ready for her dogs yet....


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow they look incredible!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

they are just alot of dog.........its possible she could have some fit for pets, i am sure there is one now and then.........but, from what i have seen most are a sport dog with Alot of will and drive........strong handler Material..........

Angie is a member on this board. ...Maybe she will chime in........

or, talk to her, tell her what your looking for.she has access to alot......


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've emailed and she will contact me when the pair is bred in a month or 2,I can't remember now when she said the bitch is due to go into heat.
What is her screen name here so I can keep an eye out for her?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think is Nicolas something or rather......

just tell her what you want, your lifestyle, about Athena, etc, maybe she will have one that fits as long as your honest with her in what you want or what would fit best.....


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry no help from me, I know west german showlines better. I recognize names, but know next to nothing about the dogs themselves.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I could send you Masi for a day and you could see if you can 'deal' with her) She is definately a handfull at times, with lots of "umph"..They may be to much dog for you??

hey if ya got one and it didn't work out, as long as it was a male, you could send him to me ))) 

I didn't realize Angie was a member here, COOL,,she has gorgeous dogs))

Have you checked out miles river?? where brady(littledmc) came from??


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Now Diane you know you're not going to send Masi anywhere lol


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

have you ever thought about getting an older pup 6 months-a year? then you could see what your getting.......pups are a crap shoot as well all know........sometimes breeders get dogs back that aren't showing the drive but can make wonderful pets..........i would keep my eyes ears open........

you have done so well with Athena, but i am sure in getting another dog you would rather have a sure thing to fit into your lifestyle.......

No, i doubt Masi is going anywhere,,,,,,,,,,,,,Diane is just full of Hot Air! LOL


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been looking all over but only made a few emails.One hasn't gotten back, one did, but when I answered a few questions I haven't heard back and Angie will let me know when the pair is bred.
I'll send an e mail to Miles River and see what is planned.
Thanks


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

are you set on Czech/DDR lines?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't think Hubby would go with an older pup.I know he is against rescue because he doesn't want someone else's problem.I also think a little puppy would be easier for Athena to adjust too.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebare you set on Czech/DDR lines?


I don't know what I am set on other than NOT showlines.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

well again if you have someone who knows what they are doing research the lines......look for unwanted traits etc...that would be a big help....i would never buy a puppy again without that research.........


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

naaa I couldn't even loan her out for a day,,what would I do??? 
I"d be bored out of my mind! LOL..

Allie, even if you can go around and look /experience some of the adult dogs/older puppies that breeders may have, it might help you see what you could live with and what might be to much for you.

I think you need to know exactly what you want to live with, what would be good for the dogs you have now (in other words, I don't think you want a pushy/in your other dogs face type of dog) you want to 'compliment' what you have, and be able to live in harmony..(I'm assuming of course) ..Finding a breeder who can peg that puppy for your lifestyle is key in finding the right one for you. 

My preference obviously is not going to be everyone elses. I'll tell you, the EASIEST dog I've had, that would fit into any household was Dodge, If I could have bottled that dogs temperament I'd have been a millionaire from Joe T Public...He would go all day if you asked him, he would couch it all day if he had to,,never a complaint, never a situation he couldn't walk into and be fine with. 

He was DDR/american show line,,built like a ddr dog..

Ok I digress,,,You are always welcome to come visit my tazmanian devil dawg Masi,,love her to death, but again, she isn't for everyone )))


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

If Masi is a Max dog I totally understand your pain and love.

I think your totally right on needing to find one to compliment Athena.Lexi will live with any dog,she has no problem standing up for herself with any size dog.I'll be checking a few out through the months to see what is out there.It won't be a rush decision for sure.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGI don't think Hubby would go with an older pup.I know he is against rescue because he doesn't want someone else's problem.I also think a little puppy would be easier for Athena to adjust too.


I think your husband is misunderstanding what rescue shelters do and therefore missing out on a lot of great dogs that _never_ were a problem to begin with, but just ended up with families who lost homes and couldn't keep them or in a family, as a puppy, with people who were clueless.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Dorian, however , alot of dogs already existing in homes, do better with a puppy vs an older dog/puppy. 

I know one of mine anyhow, wouldn't do well with a bigger dog (doesn't have to be older) than himself when bringing in a new one.

The other two (girls) most likely could care less, but you gotta work with what you have and what will fit with them vs US, sometimes.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Diane,that's exactly it also.I have cats too so even though you hope the rescues know there stuff I can't chance them getting eaten or hurt with an older dog.Should a puppy be available before I buy a puppy I would consider it, but it would have to young young.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

First off, I would like to say I think just the fact that you are asking for advice is great. I really think more people should do this kind of research before buying a pup or dog. If you have the chance to see a few Czech dogs in person, particularly from the lines you're considering, then make the time to look at these dogs. People generally like to talk about their dogs, and a lot can be learned from just watching how the dog acts around you or their owners.

Are you close to any SchH or other working dog clubs? If so, I tell people that are thinking of a working line GSD to go and visit a local club or two. You can call & talk with the club contact person, and they're generally ok with people watching. I would also tell them you're looking into buying a Czech dog. While it can be fun to check out the training, just focus on the kind of dog you like. If you are looking at Czech dogs, perhaps there will be a few in attendance when you stop over. 

I have had Czech dogs for years, and a few are absolute peaches. Good around kids, animals, everything. Then I have had a few that weren't so good in certain situations. However I knew in advance that kids, other pets etc. were going to be potential problems. I didn't find this out from the breeders all the time either, more so from the folks that knew bloodlines, or folks that had seen parents, littermates, etc in person. 

As an example of what I mean, I have 2 male Czech GSDs's now. I believe Hex is similar to the bloodlines Ang has. He's the best temperamented GSD I have ever owned period. He's actually playing with my wife's welsh terrier right now. He's good with everything, kids, cats, etc. Armor is my other male GSD. While he also has a great temperament he's a bit more defensive and I'm not sure I would consider this kind of dog a good fit in all situations.

My point is while it's a lot of fun puppy shopping, or even getting a bit older pup, these pups will grow up. Make sure your choice fits your family a year or more down the road. I can tell you from experience it's fun sitting back several years after you make a puppy/dog purchase and thinking about the fun you have had, and how satisfied you have been with your dog. The flip side of that isn't always that fun.

I can PM you more info if you would like.

Best of luck,
Al Govednik


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

allie I have 5 indoor cats to, so that is also a consideration with me. Luckily wanda had cat(s) as well , so Masi was exposed to them . tho she still likes to terrorize them at times, I know she'd never intentionally hurt one))

So that's a good question to ask a prospective breeder,,do you expose your puppies to cats?? 

When I brought my male aussie home (12wks) he had never seen a cat,,the first couple days he was fine with them, (settling in I'm sure), then turned into Cujo and wanted to literally kill them,,we had to have an attitude adjustment talk and he's been fine ever since)))


----------



## nikolas007 (Nov 17, 2005)

I rarely get a chance to frequent this board anymore, it's been months since I checked in, I'm glad I did though, I didn't realize there was a thread abot me. Thank you for the compliments guys, it's appreciated.

Al, Hex is a full sibling (different litter) to Egy, the female we're breeding. From everything I've heard of Hex he and Egy are very similar in temperament, social, stable, great with kids - absolutely adore kids, not dog aggressive. Egy can be very civil in her protection work, she's done hidden sleeve and muzzle work. She's a strong dog but very easy to handle - handler motivated, wants to work with you. I love working with her, she's a very fun, and fun loving, dog.

Ang


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ang you have gorgeous dogs)))


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Hey Angie,

Glad you chimed in..........! good to see ya back here...


----------



## nikolas007 (Nov 17, 2005)

Diane, thank you for the compliments on our dogs. 

Also, one thing I would like to say in relation to drive levels in a dog. I have some dogs that are 'extremely' high drive by 'normal' standards. One of my females, my own personal dog, is a real high drive dog, when we're on the field training a common comment is 'she works like a mal.' (Malinois) and that's from Mal and ring sport guys, but, when we're home she has no problem sleeping at my feet for hours while I'm working on the computer. High drive but not hyper active, and there is a difference. All my dogs are high drive while working, some more than others, but most are also great in the house. Egy, the female in question in this post, is my brothers dog, when she's with him she's a house dog, when she's here she's mainly a kennel dog, she does fine in either situation. She'll work all day if needed, she'll relax and 'chill' all day if that what the day calls for. Drive does not equate to difficult to handle or difficult to live with, and that's hard for some people to understand.

Ang


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for explaining that about the drives.So how is the Sir as far as how he lives,can he do the same?
Another question,how are the pups whelped,in house or in a kennel? Can't remember if it says on the website or if I asked it already.


----------

